
Are clueless politicians holding IT back? - nreece
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Are-clueless-politicians-holding-IT-back-/0,139023769,339299345,00.htm?omnRef=http://twitter.com/
======
known
Even worse. All efforts to empower common man will be resisted because
legislative, judiciary, administration & business community will not allow
their clout to be diluted.

